# Just Some Things I Have Made.



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Just Some Things I Have Made.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Some more.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

and some more.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

do you sell your pens at Carrol's gun shop in Wharton?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good!

What are those antler things with the string on them?


Tortuga...looks like you have some competition


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> do you sell your pens at Carrol's gun shop in Wharton?


No, but I do sell then.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

trodery said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What are those antler things with the string on them?
> 
> Tortuga...looks like you have some competition


You core peppers with them. it has a saw blade on them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great job! The bottle stoppers are very nice! Where did you get the hardware, never seen that style before (the tops)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Excellent work Fishbone. You been busy.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

bill said:


> Great job! The bottle stoppers are very nice! Where did you get the hardware, never seen that style before (the tops)


Penn State, http://www.pennstateind.com/store/BD-BSC.html


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Excellent work Fishbone. You been busy.


Bobby I wish I have been busy. I have not turned anything before November.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Tortuga...looks like you have some competition


Competition ???? Lawdy...looks like the flag has been passed...

Man, Fish...you are doing some FINE work...and a LOT of it..LOL... Yer making me ashamed of my lazy arse...but not ashamed enough to get me back into full production....

Keep up the GREAT work....:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Bobby I wish I have been busy. I have not turned anything before November.


busted..sneaking in some old photo's LOL heck I thought you been turning them out like crazy


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

bill said:


> busted..sneaking in some old photo's LOL heck I thought you been turning them out like crazy


I have all that in stock. Just took the pictures today.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> I have all that in stock. Just took the pictures today.


well...ok then 

Question, how the heck do you keep them around when their done? Mine always find a home or walk off LOL I have a couple special pens that are here forever. One or two I made, couple my Daughter made and 1 that Tortuga sent me a long time ago when we all got started in this....


----------

